# January 2014 Giveaway - (6) Passes to Magic Mountain - Ends Friday, 1/31/2014



## Nick (Jan 28, 2014)

Up for grabs are (6) lift pass vouchers to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT; which will be given to (3) randomly selected winners. 

If you are lucky, maybe you will hit a day like this  

*

How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 


Replying in this thread earns you (1) chance to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) chance to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) chance to win
*
Example:*You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (5) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries. *

Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (1/28/2014) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Friday, 1/31/2014.
*
Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw three winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in this thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out!
*
Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A pair of lift tickets to Magic Mountain!*

Good luck!*


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes please  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2014)

Count me in please.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

IN for the WIN


----------



## Herman Blume (Jan 28, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 28, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

btw, the pole straps flapping around in that video are very distracting


----------



## redwinger (Jan 28, 2014)

Magic man, now you see me, now you don't!


----------



## amf (Jan 28, 2014)

Magic fan.


----------



## fahz (Jan 28, 2014)

Love me some Magic!


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> btw, the pole straps flapping around in that video are very distracting



I was probably watching them when I hit the tree.


----------



## watkin (Jan 28, 2014)

Entered!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2014)

In, Thanks! Wondering if it may make some sense to give these as single vouchers vs the pair? Pair is obviously more ideal if you win them but getting these out to as many unique folks as possible may be nice. Either way is great though--much appreciated Nick!


----------



## JFP (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes please & thank you.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 28, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jan 28, 2014)

I want to win one of these.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 28, 2014)

> If you are lucky, maybe you will *hit *a day like this


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 28, 2014)

In to win!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

In


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2014)

Im in


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 28, 2014)

I rent a house in manchester.. Cmon nick gimme an alternative to stratton for a day lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 28, 2014)

In, thanks.


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2014)

not sure if I did this already but - in


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

Magic is sweet. 

Maybe next contest something close for the NYC metro people.


----------



## SnowSnake (Jan 28, 2014)

Love Magic!!


----------



## quiglam1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I could use some Magic.


----------



## Quigs76 (Jan 28, 2014)

In for the Magic.


----------



## jimk (Jan 28, 2014)

I survived a week of daily immersion in Dostal's hot tub in 1988.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 28, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## killerBsaturn (Jan 28, 2014)

Magic


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2014)

In


----------



## reefer (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet! In.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty please.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 28, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2014)

Want


----------



## Euler (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## dmw (Jan 28, 2014)

In it to win it. Looking to head there for the first time.


----------



## Winston89 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sign me up


----------



## cbackman (Jan 28, 2014)

cant wait to hit this place, count me in


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 28, 2014)

Me me me


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> I rent a house in manchester.. Cmon nick gimme an alternative to stratton for a day lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Even if you don't win, you are close enough to come try it on your own. When the snow comes I always see lots of Stratton pass holders coming to play at Magic Come hit us up. There's plenty of folks around to give you a solid tour.


----------



## catherine (Jan 28, 2014)

In!


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 28, 2014)

Magical Mystery Tour for the win


----------



## Madroch (Jan 28, 2014)

In please......


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

Madroch said:


> In please......


when we win we should meet up there and have JR give us a tour of secret spots.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 28, 2014)

In, please.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 28, 2014)

Abracadabra!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 29, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> when we win we should meet up there and have JR give us a tour of secret spots.



Fine by me. Maybe we can even get some non winners to come too.


----------



## skifree (Jan 29, 2014)

Yabba dabba doo!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Fine by me. Maybe we can even get some non winners to come too.


when you visit Magic there are no "non-winners" !!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 29, 2014)

Abracadabra... I'm in


----------



## mjg (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in for Magic passes!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 29, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> when you visit magic there are no "non-winners" !!


ftw!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 29, 2014)

Me too please


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2014)

Yep

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yeggous (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes please


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 30, 2014)

I shall put on my wizard hat in order to increase my chances of winning.


----------



## JonD (Jan 30, 2014)

Never been to Magic. I'm IN.


----------



## Bill Drew (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm in too.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2014)

Gimme!

Please?


----------



## HD333 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sign me up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 30, 2014)

Sign me up too!  Love Magic!


----------



## Tin (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes please!!!


----------



## HD333 (Jan 31, 2014)

I wonder if I can get 96 more posts in before this ones ends, I would love these.  Ah 95 after this post....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I wonder if I can get 96 more posts in before this ones ends, I would love these.  Ah 95 after this post....


word association and other frivolous thread help with that.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

i need 78 more.. a lot of possting today i think


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 31, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i need 78 more.. a lot of possting today i think



Well 78 is nothing compared to the 394 I need!  haha


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I wonder if I can get 96 more posts in before this ones ends, I would love these.  Ah 95 after this post....





gmcunni said:


> word association and other frivolous thread help with that.





gmcunni said:


> i need 78 more.. a lot of possting today i think





Bostonian said:


> Well 78 is nothing compared to the 394 I need!  haha



i heard a rumor once that multi-quoted padded your post count.. not sure if it is try (426 before this post)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i heard a rumor once that multi-quoted padded your post count.. not sure if it is try (426 before this post)


apparently the rumor is false or the bug was fixed...


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 31, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Even if you don't win, you are close enough to come try it on your own. When the snow comes I always see lots of Stratton pass holders coming to play at Magic Come hit us up. There's plenty of folks around to give you a solid tour.


Your right and i will try to get there before winter ends. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## crank (Jan 31, 2014)

In!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2014)

and the winner is . . .  . me!

??


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll run soon.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'll run soon.



no rush, just make sure you can do the drawing and get my tickets in mail in time for me to ski there next weekend.

thanks!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> no rush, just make sure you can do the drawing and get my tickets in mail in time for me to ski there next weekend.
> 
> thanks!



He said he hasnt run it yet, so you have time to get 60 more posts logged and give yourself an extra entry!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> He said he hasnt run it yet, so you have time to get 60 more posts logged and give yourself an extra entry!


59 to go


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2014)

Winners are: 

emmaurice
AMF
twinplanx

PM"s coming your way! Another giveaway launching soon!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2014)

Nick said:


> Winners are:
> 
> emmaurice
> AMF
> ...



congratz winners.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Woohoo!  Thanks Nick.  Congrats twinplanx and AMF


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2014)

congrats too!  feel free to share one of those passes if you want?    Just kidding!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2014)

bostonian said:


> just kidding!


 . . .  Not


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 3, 2014)

Success!!  Thank you Nick!  Congrats emmaurice2 & AMF,  stoked! :-D 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2014)

Nick said:


> Winners are:
> 
> emmaurice
> AMF
> ...



Darn foiled again!  Congrats to all!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## lspadoni (Dec 9, 2015)

8)


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2015)

January will be soon. Will their be a give way before next year?


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2015)

In!  Pray for Snow!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2016)

No contests this winter woow .

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2016)

Can administration give away contest since Nick has no time for us?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Jan 25, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Can administration give away contest since Nick has no time for us?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Someone buy this man a ticket.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

So happy I have a season pass this year no
.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 22, 2016)

So happy I have a season pass this winter. I doubt they be any contests this winter.


----------



## moresnow (Dec 22, 2016)

I admire your persistence.


----------



## fahz (Dec 22, 2016)

I love free stuff!


----------



## catherine (Dec 22, 2016)

Free is good.


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

Was there ever one last year - don't think so!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fahz (Dec 22, 2016)

not sure but contests are fun too


----------



## Rikka (Dec 23, 2016)

Magic tickets are cool 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

